# Sport Limited



## mongeese (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 3, 2018)

Thats a nice one !


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2018)

That's really clean for a rustbelt bike.


----------



## mongeese (Sep 3, 2018)

Wait til it gets cleaned up and will post photos then. Have several priori then this will get Paul’s work. I bought it for a friend.


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 3, 2018)

Those were a unique fillet-brazed model built only for about a month in late 1977. If you can please post pics of the frame serial and badge numbers.


----------

